# MECA March 5th Bakersfield, CA



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

2X Event

Life Church
6700 Stine Rd
Bakersfield, CA 93313

sponsored by: Vasar Audio

SQ/SQ2/SPL/Park And Pound/Install/MECA KIDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

The closest I seen to modesto so I think imma go to this one.
I don't go to much sound events but its hard to find some close by


----------



## CraigMBA (Nov 19, 2010)

Had one in Fresno a couple of months back, had one in Visalia in September I think.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I regretfully can't make this one. That's just a bit outside of my "weekend range" I'm afraid.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Zach, chicken just don't want to be abused by the Echo.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Zach, chicken just don't want to be abused by the Echo.


I hear you Jim. It would be nice to hear what you've done to the Echo. I have no doubt it's sounding incredible right now!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Who's going to be there to beat up on poor little defenseless Kitty?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm...I could probably swing this one. Let me see what I can do.

Zach knows...my weekend drive to shows is anything west of the Mississippi. :^)


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Bakersfield isn't that bad... come on Zach! I'm gonna try and make this one with my limping bimmer and I'm an hour farther away.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

black05hemi is coming bring it on modified sq'ers


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Exposure bump! Don't forget the $100 bounty for the loudest MECA kids car. How bout a roll call so I can get a feel for the SQ'ers coming.

Me
Jim Bishop
Mr. Meenie
Luz Carter
CraigE


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I plan to be there ... bump..


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump it up for Saturday! Vince, you going to make this one?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Me
Jim Bishop
Mr. Meenie
Luz Carter
CraigE 

So.........SQ looks kinda poopy. Anyone else coming? Sounds like 50+ SPL guys are coming. :-O


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Me
> Jim Bishop
> Mr. Meenie
> Luz Carter
> ...


There's a couple of us trying to make it.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

One last bump for tomorrows show!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Appreciate the the guys that made the trip to this one. I was really expecting the SoCal boys to make it over the hill, would have been awesome to see you guys again!


----------

